# Please advise me (Re-spray etc)



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

I have an amulet red Mk 1 TT (2002 quattro turbo) with a few subtle mods, nice 18" qs alloys, a bit of engine bling, smoked side indicators etc.

I have spent a great deal of time & money cleaning, polishing, inside and out, I am defo TTOCD. Lots of people comment on how it always looks top notch even though I use the car everyday for work!!! Unfortunately I know where the paint work faults are!

I knew there were some swirls when I bought it, and there are the obligatory front end stone chips some on the roof and bonnet and 2 very annoying little areas that most people don't notice (again I know they are there - ARGH) 
one is situated in front of the fuel cap and it looks like the smallest of creases, the other is on the same quarter panel and isn't really a dent it's almost as if someone has managed to cause a pinch in the paint work! The final areas that pain me are the drivers and passenger side sills which have many hair line scratches /marks where the metal TT plate ends and the paint work starts.

Right sorry for all that waffle above, please help, please help...

Should I get a re-spray around the problem areas front end, bonnet, roof, have the pinch/crease filled then sprayed (they wont push out), what sort of costs could I expect?

or

Should I have the car machine polished professionally and not worry too much about the little faults as most people don't even know they are there unless I point them out?

or

Should I go for a complete respray to be happy with the entire car (what are the costs)?

Can anyone recommend anyone in Shropshire for any of the above please?

Any help, advice, tips or suggestions would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm no expert, but a few things occur to me:

1) If you get a part respray done, I reckon you'll always be able to tell. I've had work like that done in the past and I just kept seeing where the work had been done, even though it was seemingly invisible to others. Particularly set against paint work that is 9 years old; getting it to match will be a real challenge.
2) So you could go for a full respray. To get that done to a really high standard, which is clearly what you would want, would mean going somewhere top notch and therefore pricey. I'm not sure, but I seem to recall seeing quotes somewhere on the forum for well north of £2K - may have been as high as 3 or 4. Sure, you can get it done much cheaper, but you pay for what you get.
3) I reckon you've not got a lot to lose by going to a detailer specialist. They'll be able to advise on what they can and can't fix adequately. And if you go for their advice and it's not perfect, at least you haven't shelled out a fortune.
4) Last thought. I had a front end resprayed once, to deal with the stone chips. Within a month I had accumulated more - I was gutted after all the money I'd spent, but I realised it was inevitable.

Just my two-pennyworth.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi kobayashi, Get a professional detailing carried out.
Hoggy.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Some of the detailers can do paint repairs too.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just had an insurance complete respray in a low bake oven, done professionally, total cost just under £3000-00, ..,.Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

If you decide to get a part or full paint job done i can recommend Reynolds Of Rushock, they're not Shropshire but inbetween Kidderminster and Droitwich so not too far away but worth the travelling IMO. However they're not cheap as they specialise in all the high end stuff.
I had a nasty shopping trolley dent in a rear quarter panel (some idle [email protected] just left it in the middle of the car park and it rolled across into my car :evil: ) and they matched it perfectly, i just couldn't tell from any angle and in any light and i'm very fussy!
http://www.reynoldsofrushock.com/

Warren.


----------

